# OGE Bahala Na Apprenticeship Camp w/ GM Michael Giron October 10-12, 2014



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 16, 2014)

*OGE Bahala Na Apprenticeship Camp w/ GM Michael Giron October 10-12, 2014

*What:
OGE Bahala Na Apprenticeship Camp w/ GM Michael Giron 

When:
October 10-12, 2014

Where:
Horizon Martial Arts
280 Center Rd
West Seneca, NY 14224

Cost:
$150

More information to follow.


----------

